

Best clock ever - 0x0
http://files.msurma.net/wykop/1120247/zegarek.php

======
gus_massa
Please change the title! It looks like a "Ch3ap R0lax Repl1cas" spam, and I
only saw the submitted site to be sure it was spam before flagging it.

Proposed title: "Construction Site in Browser Video Watch". (Not a great title
:(, I hope you can think something better.)

------
neiled
Very cool, slightly buffering on my system but love the idea.

